# nitrate filters



## winwillblue (Oct 11, 2010)

has anyone had any experience with [AQUARIPURE NITRATE FILTERS] just by reading the adverts they seem to good to be true has anyone got any thoughts
regards bill


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

winwillblue said:


> has anyone had any experience with [AQUARIPURE NITRATE FILTERS] just by reading the adverts they seem to good to be true has anyone got any thoughts
> regards bill


my thoughts are kinda random.

Assuming they consume nitrates the main concern I have with all nitrate reduction systems is that they don't do anything for phosphates and carbon dioxide. Some things like nitrate coils actually depend on anaerobic methods which can actually increase carbon dioxide and reduce oxygen.

Low nitrates with any phosphates leads to cyano blooms as well.

By contrast using plant life not only reduces nitrates but phosphates as well while increasing oxygen and consuming carbon dioxide. (the tank can become a net producer of oxygen and consumer of carbon dioxide each 24 hour period.) Plus the plant life also bio accumulates (filters out) toxins like copper as well.


But then I have been using plant life in both FW and marine systems for many years now. So I am used to seeing 0 nitrates, 0 phosphates, and high pH with nothing else conditioning the tank. Not even water changes.


my .02


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah for sure go with plants insted of a nitrate filter,


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

just a followup from the aquaripure web site:



aquaripure site said:


> The Aquaripure filter is a comprehensive biological filter which will completely remove all organic matter and nitrates in an Aquarium. This type of filter is also known as a denitrator, denitrifier, biodenitrator, *anaerobic biological filter*, or simply a nitrate filter. Other biological filters only convert organic matter into nitrates which then accumulate in the aquarium, physical filters only remove larger particulate matter, and skimmers do not remove any nitrates. The Aquaripure uses beneficial bacteria to break down invisible organic matter and* nitrates completely into Nitrogen gas which then escapes into the atmosphere*.


That is the anaerobic (or anoxic) bacteria action I mentioned earlier.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW (being as this is in the saltwater section).

I use plant life so the same ideas apply to both FW and marine.


With marine plant life is the various algaes as there are no fast growing true plants.

A good example is corraline algae on live rock.

Or algae growing on a screen (aka algae truf scrubber)

or various macros like caulpera or chaeto grown in a refugium.



my .02


----------

